# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Piebald Crested Gecko

## Carlene16

OH MY GOSH. I am so excited about this thread over on Pangea I just have to post it here so you all can see  :Very Happy:  This is one of the coolest things I have seen in a very long time. 

http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/...ad.php?t=54958

Crested gecko genetics just got a little more interesting!  :Surprised:

----------

_geckobabies_ (09-14-2011)

----------


## Severa

Very interesting to say the least. It is about time that a stone was thrown into the crested pool. All this time everyone has been waiting for something... anything. I am actually a little taken that it's pied. Hopefully it proves, would LOVE to see what a halloween pied would look like.

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks for the link!  That is way cool!

----------


## Carlene16

Your welcome!  :Smile:  I would love to see it be reproduced, though some are already saying that it could just be a freak of nature, an incubation issue, or some random thing like that. Let's just hope it's genetic! 

Had to share so nobody would miss seeing such an awesome thing!

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I think there is so much more to crested then there is at the present.  This thread goes to prove it.  Genetics in cresteds is already exciting and difficult enough, this makes it even better.  I love these sticky little creatures! 

Thanks for sharing, it's nice to see another Pangea user.

----------


## TheWinWizard

Very interesting. i want to see the offspring since it has reproduced.

----------


## Carlene16

> Very interesting. i want to see the offspring since it has reproduced.


He said the offspring are pretty, but normal in appearance? So maybe they are actually het pieds? If it works like that it will shake up the crestie world! So many people never thought things like this were possible. Genetics and genes can always surprise us, there are probably SO many that we don't know about.

----------


## Severa

I don't recall there being any proven simple recessive genes found in cresteds yet. Everything seems to be co-dom/dom. I think its interesting that even though an offspring can look nothing like its parents, that the third generation has proven to carry the grandparents influence. Hereditary traits of the rhacs are definately not as clean cut as balls and red-tails for sure, which makes it very mind boggling, and dare I say "fun" for those who love callenge and thrive to make sense of it all.

The truth can only be found in proving this "pieds" offspring. I am hopeful it proves just as I am that the trait is found among other rhacs. If I could find this trait in my gargoyles or Nuu Anas, I'd be dancing something serious! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Here is the video he posted on youtube of him.




Big congrats to Whsreptiles for owning the little star.  :Salute: 


dr del

----------

_Carlene16_ (09-14-2011),_geckobabies_ (09-14-2011)

----------


## dragonmoon

Sad he already has it on kingsnake.com for sale for like $35k

----------


## Skittles1101

HOW CUTE!!  :Love:  I want one  :Aww:

----------


## thewesterngate

Agreed, it's pretty sad..he bought it and is now selling it. I wish someone would be dedicated to this project.

----------


## dr del

Shame,

He's gonna be choked if it *does* turn out to be dom/ co dom and he just missed the odds.

I'd have at least bred back a few of the F1 offspring or otherwise managing to replicate it before selling him.

Then again we all have bills and $35k ain't chump change.


dr del

----------


## dragonmoon

To me it honestly sounds like a failed project and the lines didn't prove out and hes trying to make some cash from it .... If it proved out it would be like printing money  :Razz:

----------


## loonunit

Geez, you know how people always say piebald bps look like they're wearing a torn sock? That totally looks like the paint is chipping off.

----------


## dragonmoon

Well Matt at Pangea purchased the project so at least we will all get to see how it plays out

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Wow, that's awesome that he bought it!  I saw he provided a direct link to it on his website this morning.  Exciting stuff in the crested world right now.

----------


## JayyPastel24

Sickk !! I have to get my hands on those thanks for sharing

----------


## Carlene16

> Agreed, it's pretty sad..he bought it and is now selling it. I wish someone would be dedicated to this project.


I have to disagree about that being sad. I know he is very into ball pythons and would rather sell his cresteds to have more ball pythons, which to me is very understandable. Just because he is selling it doesn't mean he isn't dedicated but I personally think it's great that he is letting someone else have a chance at proving it. If it's proved he's going to be kicking himself in the butt, if it doesn't prove out he will have 35K more in ball python morphs  :Smile:  I don't think it makes him a bad guy IN ANY WAY just because he decided to sell this project. 

I just look at it as if I had a piebald corn snake (hypothetically) and was the first to have it ever I would definitely sell it to someone who actually LIKES corns. I do not like corns! I just understand it as he preferred ball pythons over cresties. Makes sense.

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

> I have to disagree about that being sad. I know he is very into ball pythons and would rather sell his cresteds to have more ball pythons, which to me is very understandable. Just because he is selling it doesn't mean he isn't dedicated but I personally think it's great that he is letting someone else have a chance at proving it. If it's proved he's going to be kicking himself in the butt, if it doesn't prove out he will have 35K more in ball python morphs  I don't think it makes him a bad guy IN ANY WAY just because he decided to sell this project. 
> 
> I just look at it as if I had a piebald corn snake (hypothetically) and was the first to have it ever I would definitely sell it to someone who actually LIKES corns. I do not like corns! I just understand it as he preferred ball pythons over cresties. Makes sense.


I completely agree.

I had no idea he was into ball pythons.  This information is quite essential in him doing the right thing by selling the group.  Matt at Pangea will give it his all trying to prove out the gene.  I'm crossing my fingers for him, and I think the original owner made a great choice, the spotlight (free advertising), and a lot of money.

----------


## mainbutter

> Everything seems to be co-dom/dom.


Actually, everything seems to be polygenetic.. essentially, just variants of 'wild types'.

----------


## yeahnoah

Awsome!

----------

